# Missed Love Connection @ CC WWP



## asleep.at.the.oars

If she's scouting kayakers at least you know she's not a golddigger


----------



## wheretheriverflows

Sure, someone forwarded the link to you - admit you browse the missed connections...I do  
Now if she was looking for an open canoeist and rafter....


----------



## DoubleYouEss

HA! This thread is pretty awesome. I wonder if the aforementioned boater will step forward?


----------



## gh

asleep.at.the.oars said:


> If she's scouting kayakers at least you know she's not a golddigger


hilarious


----------



## hojo

wheretheriverflows said:


> Sure, someone forwarded the link to you - admit you browse the missed connections...I do
> Now if she was looking for an open canoeist and rafter....


"I couldn't help but notice how educated and knowledge you seemed to be" 

Definitely not a boater of any kind, I'm guessing. Now, had she said "I couldn't help notice that douchy mustache and broken down car you have.. then it might be a kayaker/rafter/open boater.


----------



## IamCori

Hmmm...a mysterious CL reader forwarded this thread to me regarding the humerous/slightly embarassing waves my CL post is making in the boating community.

I admit; I am guilty.

I felt compelled to react and explain:

- I took the day off with my 10 year old and we found ourselves picnicing by the river. 

- I am not looking for an instafamily.

- I am most certainly not a goldigger. 

- He WAS educated!  He kicked knowledge about the river, kayaking, and nature. I find that hot! I would love to learn to kayak...furthermore, I am an avid camper/hiker/swimmer/traveler; so I am always looking for new friends to do these activites with.

-It was worth a shot, right? Doesn't everyone read the missed connections from time to time? Its okay to admit it. Nevertheless, this has been entertaining. 

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## LSB

Ok Cori
We'll find him for ya. Give us some more info.
What kind or color was his boat, truck, dog, other gear? What kind of beer was he drinking? ... etc.


----------



## IamCori

Awww- you are sweet for offering, but I think a CL post might be creepy enough...I don't want to scare him off with a search party.


----------



## RiverWrangler

Search party! search party! He probably wants to be found and the boating community isn't that big. This is what the buzz is all about!


----------



## KSC

First of all, nobody's believing this "someone forwarded me a link" thing. It's ok to browse craigslist for missed love connections. It's not something I do because I never miss a love connection, if you know what I mean...

Secondly, the search party is definitely on. Come on Cori, you just said it: "it was worth a shot - right?" Of course it is. And male kayakers love outdoor girls who want to learn to boat. Let's get some clues. Was he white? I know some boaters who are white.


----------



## pearen

Cori,

Evan is totally right. Many people on this forum are likely friends with this guy and we all want our friends to be happy. Finding love is like the next most important thing after boating and a way better use of this forum than some other things it has been used for...


----------



## teletumbler

*Many fish in these rivers...*

Cori,

If your dream man doesn't come forward, there are FEW other intelligent, respectable kayakers in this town also seeking a love connection that would be willing to take an outdoor appreciating woman out for some dinner and a drink. We kayakers are a veritable cornucopia of untapped dating potential. 

If you don't find your man, shoot a message to this fair haired successful kayaker and we'll see where it takes us. 

Good hunting


----------



## LSB

What do you call a kayaker without a girlfriend?


----------



## Skillkilla

im out, i have brown hair. damn !!


----------



## Jensjustduckie

LSB said:


> What do you call a kayaker without a girlfriend?



Homeless


----------



## Chief Niwot

The buzzards are on this thread and want to help!


----------



## IamCori

I love your guy's spirit!!  You little go-getters.

Alright, so in the event you may recognize this description; white/blonde hair, green kayak, tan, blue eyes, muscular-but not stocky, drives a truck, dog lover; but did not have one with him....umm..that is not much to work with, is it? :/
(Sorry.)

For the record; I don't discriminate against brunettes...how could I? I am one.


----------



## craporadon

It warms my heart that Mountainbuzz is being used for Love. 

Normally it is merely a conduit of shit talk.

Maybe a poem for MB on this spirit of love 


I've been used and abused for years
All I hear is boofs, heartache and beers
Then sweet Cori came looking for love
Now my spirit is soaring like a dove's


We're pulling for you, let love grow!


----------



## fella

IamCori said:


> For the record; I don't discriminate against brunettes...how could I? I am one.


Good call... Just in case you don't find Blondie! You know, keep your options open.











Great thread, by the way.


----------



## IamCori

Bwhahaha!!! I love the poem!!!!  

Simply awesome.


----------



## mountainjah

and now a haiku for Cori,

riverside maiden
intoxicating surf stud
do not kill her buzz




...this thread's destined for the Hall


----------



## Kato

KSC said:


> Was he white? I know some boaters who are white.


ha ha!


----------



## robanna

Maybe I missed it but what day and time of day?

A lot of guys paddle the same time every day/week. If you go back this week there's a good chance you'll see him again.


----------



## JDHOG72

Its Bob Builds! The description is spot on!


----------



## adgeiser

best post this year hands down.

good luck.


----------



## huck_finn

Am I sensing a mb missed connections in our future. Bring on the dirty hairy women that we all love.


----------



## DanOrion

Coincidentally, I lost my wedding band somewhere between Kermits and Golden yesterday. If you happen to find it in the Golden WW parking lot, please PM me. My love connection would be very grateful.


----------



## IamCori

Dirty, hairy women??? I think not!!


----------



## IamCori

Oh, and it was Monday around 12-3. We all hung out for a while.


----------



## H2UhOh

There once was a woman named Cori
Who saw a blond hunk on the shore-i.
She thought, "I must seek
Out this guy by the creek."
So she posted on MBuzz her story.

But there came an interesting twist
To this case of Connections Missed:
Other men sent replies
Claiming they were the guys;
They would take her to lunch if she wished.


----------



## smauk2

IamCori said:


> I love your guy's spirit!!  You little go-getters.
> 
> Alright, so in the event you may recognize this description; white/blonde hair, green kayak, tan, blue eyes, muscular-but not stocky, drives a truck, dog lover; but did not have one with him....umm..that is not much to work with, is it? :/
> (Sorry.)
> 
> For the record; I don't discriminate against brunettes...how could I? I am one.


This thread is golden. It totally might be me! Although I have brown hair, sometimes it looks blond because I'm tan like Conan The Barbarian, but way skinnier. Like if you see me on the river hook me up with a sandwich, I'm always hungry. Sooo I might not have blue eyes, but the reflection of the river might have altered the shade of them briefly. 

I'm going to be honest, I paddle a pink Nemisis. I don't really have an explanation for how it might have appeared green, but sometimes when I loop it people forget what color it is and just want to admire my awesome carping rolls as I flush out of the feature.

I drive an old dirty golden Camry, but when I have all my gear loaded on it one might mistake it for a truck. The amount of stuff I have packed into the back seats might fool someone. People generally have to sift through mountains of Wendy's bags and clipped toenails if they want a shuttle.

I'm smart! E=MC^2 That equation explains why my boof defies the laws of gravity.

Finally, and the only description that actually fits me at all, is being a dog lover. Typing that sentence felt weird. I just want to clarify I love dogs like a kayaker loves PBR after spending three days boating through a canyon.

I look kind of like this.









Just imagine all that muscle packed onto my 5'9" frame.


----------



## hojo

smauk2 said:


> I'm smart! E=MC^2 That equation explains why my boof defies the laws of gravity.


Your Boof is Gay | Xtranormal

Though, I can tell you it wasn't me. I don't hang out in play parks. I rock the lakes.


----------



## wheretheriverflows

Im sorry, tears are rolling down my face...
two lines: 
Women flock to me like cows to a bulll in September - Im the cassanova of boof, my boof is so badass! 
And my favorite: 
Sara is only married to you because of that bet she lost with you! You are crazy.


----------



## GoodTimes

This thread is classic...haven't laughed this much while visiting the Buzz in awhile.

Somebody's gotta find this guy!!! What I wouldn't have given for something like this to happen to me 10 years ago. I hung out at the damn play park for days, weeks, months, YEARS.....to no avail. Although I did come up with some catchy lyrics for a song while I was hanging around....."I'm sexy and I know it..." Don't know whatever happened with the rest of the song.

Maybe it's because I was at the Pueblo playpark???? 

Aggghhh, but alas...there was my river goddess surfing the third wave in the park as I approached....we're married now.


----------



## JDHOG72

I am a boofing prodigy and my pink punk rocker was so badass....my boof on pyrite was gay but in general my boof is badass and at least I dont have dudes running my magic hot dog! Women do flock to me but unfortunatly for them it is true that my wife lost that bet.


----------



## carvedog

mountainjah said:


> and now a haiku for Cori,
> 
> riverside maiden
> intoxicating surf stud
> do not kill her buzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...this thread's destined for the Hall


I love haiku and other japanese dishes like General's Chicken. This was beautiful man. 


I cried


----------



## SummitSurfer

Don't tell anyone but I will admit I like a good chick flick from time to time and now I have this ultimate kayaking chick flick! Ha ha, this is one of the best threads this year.
But seriously Cori we need more details on this guy if your going to find him.
If this guy doesn't see this on the Buzz in the next week or two.....he's not worth having cause he apparently isn't a Buzzard!
And lastly, unless you want to be in the spank bank of every dirt bag kayaker from here to the Grand Canyon I wouldn't post bikini pics on here! Ha ha....I just step in front of a huge bullet with my fellow single kayaker friends!
Peace out bitches, 
****


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Cori, you have made a great choice. Kayakers are typically great people, and you obviously know a badass when you see one. Kayakers are especially fun to hang out with when there is no water or when it's not a powder day. You already possess two attributes most kayakers love... A bikini and lounging by the river while kayakers paddle. Do you like scenic drives on beautiful mountain roads? If the answer is yes, you just might be qualified to be the next Ms. Kayak. 

I'd advise you to go back to golden, bring the bikini, and an ice chest of cold beer. Kayakers can detect the smell of cold beer from miles away. You might want to put up a little sign like "kayak stud docking, no gapers" next to the river to let Mr Right know you mean business.


----------



## glcasson21

this thread rocks...i've had a solid 1/2 hour of laughter reading through this at work! Hell, I didn't even know craigslist had a missed love connections section. But like KSC i guess i never miss so i don't have to worry about it.


----------



## upshitscreek

the mods deleting both of my posts on this thread..... simply outstanding. 

truly mountainbuzz-lite these days on the 'ol MB. 

i'll get back to reading the riveting 10 threads a week on if running the Upper C at low water is possible now.

cheers,folks.


----------



## IamCori

upshitscreek said:


> the mods deleting both of my posts on this thread..... simply outstanding.
> 
> truly mountainbuzz-lite these days on the 'ol MB.
> 
> i'll get back to reading the riveting 10 threads a week on if running the Upper C at low water is possible now.
> 
> cheers,folks.


I noticed your comments had vanished. I didn't realize how closely threads were monitored here.

Regardless, I thought they were hilarious.


----------



## Ben.B

IamCori,

for good measure you ought to post a picture of yourself in that bakini so the kayaker in question might be able to recognize you and verify you were indeed said woman on the bank.

Just sayin...


----------



## Jensjustduckie

My friend Tom is blonde, tan and has a green boat - perhaps it was him?


----------



## LSB

*PICTURES!*

"My friend Tom is blonde, tan and has a green boat - perhaps it was him?"

"I was in a bikini with a white tank top."

PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES!


----------



## upshitscreek

LSB said:


> "My friend Tom is blonde, tan and has a green boat - perhaps it was him?"
> 
> "I was in a bikini with a white tank top."
> 
> PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES! PICTURES!



this and benb's post should make some nice test pieces to see how our mods roll these days on MB-lite. i get my answer either way. 

(for those who missed my zapped-by-a-mod posts, basically i made the same perfectly clean requests and they were deleted.)


----------



## Fallingup

boo to the mods for deleting comments. 

Sorry, I know some of you and I have a very high level of respect for you guys (and gals) But I am all for free speech. Unless the comments were threatening and/or degrading at a high level, I dont see the big deal. I am just now reading this thread, so I did not have a chance to read them. But thats what makes the Buzz worth reading. 

This is just my opinion.....


----------



## upshitscreek

my first deleted post was....





> "I was in a bikini with a white tank top."


this thread is worthless without pics.









pretty ridiculous, eh? i've been on the buzz over ten years now under different user names, i hate to see it going down this road. 

sorry for the thread jack too,folks but this is BS. the upside is that the longer this stays up near the top, the better chance iamcori finds her guy.


----------



## IamCori

I believe my profile has a bikini picture in my album...jusssssst saying....


----------



## G_reg

Wow, you buzzards are working hard trying to help her find her guy. Just in case anyone ever posts on here trying to find me for child support, feel free to let that thread die... Just saying.


----------



## shonuffkayak

G_reg said:


> Wow, you buzzards are working hard trying to help her find her guy. Just in case anyone ever posts on here trying to find me for child support, feel free to let that thread die... Just saying.


Fn hilarious


----------



## RiverMamma

pearen said:


> Cori,
> 
> Evan is totally right. Many people on this forum are likely friends with this guy and we all want our friends to be happy. Finding love is like the next most important thing after boating and a way better use of this forum than some other things it has been used for...


HA! This thread is HILARIOUS!!!! Having said that... um... I actually DID find Love on the Buzz! Try browsing the gear swap section, thats where I found my man, and my OC1, all wrapped up in one big red bow!


----------



## RiverMamma

IamCori said:


> Dirty, hairy women??? I think not!!


Hey! What's wrong with dirty hairy women!?!?!?! Are you SURE you want to become a boater??????

Besides, you wanna know a secret? Boaters are scumbags, (I know, I've been one my whole life.) I Never dated boaters! (until the aforementioned one that came with the canoe I found in the MB gear swap forum, and he's just weird.) Seriously, poke around some other threads on here, you'll see what I mean.  but hey, If you find your guy I hope you have some fun anyways!


----------



## shonuffkayak

RiverMamma said:


> Hey! What's wrong with dirty hairy women!?!?!?! Are you SURE you want to become a boater??????
> 
> Besides, you wanna know a secret? Boaters are scumbags, (I know, I've been one my whole life.) I Never dated boaters! (until the aforementioned one that came with the canoe I found in the MB gear swap forum, and he's just weird.) Seriously, poke around some other threads on here, you'll see what I mean.  but hey, If you find your guy I hope you have some fun anyways!


Another classic statement makes me embrace my scumbaggery


----------



## huck_finn

Thank you river mamma didn't aim that at u cori. Proud supporter of scumbag boaters everywhere and hairy women as well.


----------



## crane

i think you may be talking about tom janney. he is super sexy, that is if you like abit of back hair and a boring sense of humor. he has a green boat, love dogs, with peanut butter. he is a frequent on the buzz.


----------



## shonuffkayak

crane said:


> i think you may be talking about tom janney. he is super sexy, that is if you like abit of back hair and a boring sense of humor. he has a green boat, love dogs, with peanut butter. he is a frequent on the buzz.


LMMFAO this thread gets more hilarious with every post please god please keep giving this flatlander humor


----------



## kayakArkansas

craporadon said:


> It warms my heart that Mountainbuzz is being used for Love.
> 
> Normally it is merely a conduit of shit talk.
> 
> Maybe a poem for MB on this spirit of love
> 
> 
> I've been used and abused for years
> All I hear is boofs, heartache and beers
> Then sweet Cori came looking for love
> Now my spirit is soaring like a dove's
> 
> 
> We're pulling for you, let love grow!


Since I will undoubtedly be using this little ditty in drunken-campfire songs from this day forward, I sure hope you randomly run across your heart-warming words pouring out of a strangers mouth someday.


----------



## Preston H.

IamCori said:


> I believe my profile has a bikini picture in my album...jusssssst saying....


And your son appears to be drinking a Budweiser Chelada.


----------



## Skillkilla

wow, if a third of the kayakers who wasted everybodys time posting on this thread spent some time on trip planner instead, low water wouldnt matter......


----------



## smauk2




----------



## yesimapirate

The fact that this thread came to exist is quite awesome, and brought humor to times when I should be working on some kind of boring shite. Has Ms. Cori had any luck in finding her mysterious golden locks man? If not, I hope she's willing to take up some of the other offers. The river scene can always use more females.... even if she's got an alcoholic 10 year old son! He'll fit right in the river crowd!


----------



## IamCori

yesimapirate said:


> The fact that this thread came to exist is quite awesome, and brought humor to times when I should be working on some kind of boring shite. Has Ms. Cori had any luck in finding her mysterious golden locks man? If not, I hope she's willing to take up some of the other offers. The river scene can always use more females.... even if she's got an alcoholic 10 year old son! He'll fit right in the river crowd!


 
Lol- that's a soda! You guys would automatically assume it is a beer!

I have not had any luck finding my kayaker...but certainly am eating up all the attention.  you are all awesome.


----------



## atom

*wrong*

I actually found you your OC1 on the buzz and it came with the man 



RiverMamma said:


> HA! This thread is HILARIOUS!!!! Having said that... um... I actually DID find Love on the Buzz! Try browsing the gear swap section, thats where I found my man, and my OC1, all wrapped up in one big red bow!


----------



## RiverMamma

Thanks atom, your the best!


----------



## green.zorak

Hey Cori,

sorry to hear you are not having any luck but if you are interested in learning how to kayak I will teach you what I can. I'm always looking for other chics to paddle with and I am sure there are plenty of love connections awaiting you in the eddy line


----------



## ednaout

Who is this masked boater?!!!
The suspense is killing me!! 
Why would he leave this soon to be betty hangin? 
Cori, don't worry, probably better buzzards out there... I mean if he hasn't responded, he might not get on the buzz much....which we all know means he's probably a crappy boater. 
Speaking of..., feel free to start chiming in on other threads, the more u post, the better boater u will be!!!! True story.

Good Luck, I'm still gonna stay tuned.....


----------



## ednaout

Oh, I forgot!!!! Check out that teletumbler fella up there. He posted something about taking u out....I'll vouch for him!!!! Good guy and good boater.... Those things just don't go together all that often. True story...


----------



## eddie

First of all, I've got to agree that this is one of the better threads I've seen on here in awhile. Now, just to stir things up.... 

I'm sorry Cori that you haven't met your boy yet but I really think you should start looking into the rafters on here. Now I/we could teach you to kayak but we could also take you and your son on an amazing multi day river trip. I/we would never ask you to just drive shuttle and sit around in your bikini like most kayakers would, you should take part in the fun. There's a lot more to this lifestyle than sitting around watching some silly boy do rolls at 150 cfs, just say'n. 

Rafter/kayaker/& yes a SUP'r with a sweetheart black lab and a truck here, just let me know. I know there are many rafters on here much more worthly than me on this site as well. Bring it kayakers


----------



## justin.payne

eddie said:


> First of all, I've got to agree that this is one of the better threads I've seen on here in awhile. Now, just to stir things up....
> 
> I'm sorry Cori that you haven't met your boy yet but I really think you should start looking into the rafters on here. Now I/we could teach you to kayak but we could also take you and your son on an amazing multi day river trip. I/we would never ask you to just drive shuttle and sit around in your bikini like most kayakers would, you should take part in the fun. There's a lot more to this lifestyle than sitting around watching some silly boy do rolls at 150 cfs, just say'n.
> 
> Rafter/kayaker/& yes a SUP'r with a sweetheart black lab and a truck here, just let me know. I know there are many rafters on here much more worthly than me on this site as well. Bring it kayakers


Yea, and if you get in really good with the rafters you can chime in on the groover threads and whether or not you should drain your cooler on multi-days. And you thought this thread was exciting.


----------



## GoodTimes

eddie said:


> First of all, I've got to agree that this is one of the better threads I've seen on here in awhile. Now, just to stir things up....
> 
> I'm sorry Cori that you haven't met your boy yet but I really think you should start looking into the rafters on here. Now I/we could teach you to kayak but we could also take you and your son on an amazing multi day river trip. I/we would never ask you to just drive shuttle and sit around in your bikini like most kayakers would, you should take part in the fun. There's a lot more to this lifestyle than sitting around watching some silly boy do rolls at 150 cfs, just say'n.
> 
> Rafter/kayaker/& yes a SUP'r with a sweetheart black lab and a truck here, just let me know. I know there are many rafters on here much more worthly than me on this site as well. Bring it kayakers


Only a thread like this one would bring eddie out for comment (27 comments in 7 years)....classic! I'm gonna vouch for Eddie and his awesome black lab....and I have to agree....Cori, don't limit yourself to "only kayakers"....a real man can do it all in the rapids....and not just at a play park.

You'll have way more fun enjoying the river with your new, sexy, river stud in a raft (beer, dogs and kids included) than sitting on the shore watching some amazing carping action at the playpark. And a huge bonus, he'll be able to teach you how to kayak too....a quick lesson followed by a nice fireside dinner prepared by your knew rafting stud that packed all the shit into the canyon to treat you to such a wonderful experience. Try to do that in a kayak.

Find a complete river man....there are plenty on here (I think).


----------



## ednaout

In a private message cori and I exchanged, she asked me to do some screening on her behalf, since I've been around the river scene longer than she had....I graciously said I would. So, I'm taking appointments starting next weekend to interview on cori's behalf. She insisted that I only accept interviews with buzzards that want to spring for dinner and a pint. Her words, not mine. Boy,the things I'll do for a fellow betty to find her missed connection!!!


----------



## themechanicnotthetool

this is the most kickass firstpage to a thread i've seen in some time. duty calls, but i'm definitely coming back in hopes she found her guy. awesome thread.


----------



## Ben.B

come on guys ITS THE BOATING COMMUNITY. I cant belive the guy hasn't been found yet!

Cori, you're a good lookin gal! Way to throw yourself into the Lion's den, wish I could do that. From what I've learned from this, I think I'll go post in a shopping forum about a missed connection at Bed Bath and Beyond...

"you were blonde with green eyes, just got done with a class V shopping run, happy about your just recently purchased purse... the way your eye sparkled at the sight of a 20% clearance sign... PM me if interested, Im a dirtbag kayaker and have lots of cool PBR t-shirts  "


----------



## carvedog

IamCori said:


> I believe my profile has a bikini picture in my album...jusssssst saying....


Wow, you little hot rod Cori.
Way to put it out there. 

Good luck finding your guy. 

Kayak dude, get thee to this thread wherever you are.


----------



## RiverCowboy

*Second Chance*

Cori, 

If you can somehow make it to the hot springs on the Upper C tomorrow by around 2 p.m., I will come floating down from Pumphouse, where I will leave my truck. I will try to get my boat to shore without another dirtbag boater having to toss me a throwbag. it's red and inflatable though. I will have my dog with me, and a beer or two so don't worry about bringing any. I will bring you a roast elk sandwich with homemade horseradish mayonnaise, so it's a date. We can exchange a few glances as I try to make it from wherever the boat lands back up to the hot springs, but don't distract me too much, I've already found that to be a difficult walk after the first two hours at 300 cfs. If you want to boat from the hot springs down to Radium, that would be awesome, I'll probably need a hand getting back to the boat. After our long walk on the rocks and learning more about you, I might be able to do a better job of helping you find your guy!


----------



## IamCori

*So funny!!!*



ednaout said:


> In a private message cori and I exchanged, she asked me to do some screening on her behalf, since I've been around the river scene longer than she had....I graciously said I would. So, I'm taking appointments starting next weekend to interview on cori's behalf. She insisted that I only accept interviews with buzzards that want to spring for dinner and a pint. Her words, not mine. Boy,the things I'll do for a fellow betty to find her missed connection!!!


 
HAHA! I love that.


----------



## NorthernAZ

Looks like green kayaks are going to appreciate in value.


----------



## robfather

This thread is crackin me up. However, any of my single bro's would have been cookin you breakfast! Good luck Cori.


----------



## IamCori

*?????*



robfather said:


> This thread is crackin me up. However, any of my single bro's would have been cookin you breakfast! Good luck Cori.


Am I being nieve? I'm not sure what you mean by that...


----------



## IamCori

*Ego...*



NorthernAZ said:


> Looks like green kayaks are going to appreciate in value.


Haha!!! You guys are giving me a big ego!


----------



## OpusX

Wow, lots of responses but none from the greenboatedblondie. Cori, I am very sorry if the "instafamily" thing offended you. I honestly meant it as a kind gesture, hoping it would help you find your man, as I have noticed a large number of kayakers that wear shirts saying they support single moms. Best of luck to you, but, if you don't find your man, I am always available for dinner and a pint (by always I mean Monday through Thursday), although I am hideously ugly and incredibly socially awkward...so I probably wouldn't provide much conversation, but am often the topic of conversation, i.e. "WTF is that?", "AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH", etc.


----------



## Crazy Nate

You know that TV show where they lure in middle aged guys that show up at 11 year old girls homes with porn and beer then bust them for...well you know...this thread is kind of like that...but without the porn...and beer...but if you're lucky maybe an eleven year old girl...?

I know you like the attention, but I'm not sure you should associate with anybody from clear creek county...especially if his name is Gavin...or Brian...just sayin...


----------



## IamCori

OpusX said:


> Wow, lots of responses but none from the greenboatedblondie. Cori, I am very sorry if the "instafamily" thing offended you. I honestly meant it as a kind gesture, hoping it would help you find your man, as I have noticed a large number of kayakers that wear shirts saying they support single moms. Best of luck to you, but, if you don't find your man, I am always available for dinner and a pint (by always I mean Monday through Thursday), although I am hideously ugly and incredibly socially awkward...so I probably wouldn't provide much conversation, but am often the topic of conversation, i.e. "WTF is that?", "AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH", etc.


So, here is why the 'instafamily' comment comes across as offensive; the assumption is, when that mentioned; that I am just another single mom, looking for a father figure to fill a void in my son's life. It implies that I am a co-dependent single mother ready to marry any willing man. Or, at least that is my perception...perhaps I am being overly-sensitive?
act is; my son has a father- someone who is very involved. He is a great father and a good friend. Whomever I ended up spending time with would not met my son for many, many months..until I was certain that this is a person I wanted in my life. 
Secondly, I live a great, fulfilling, life; complete with awesome family, great friends, hobbies, a great job, completed education, etc. I am definitely far from lonely and would never settle...single moms get a bad rap.

So, while I appreciate your perspective; I hope you can understand mine, as well. I simply saw someone I felt attracted to, and failed to act on it, and my friend and I drank a dew glasses of wine, and thought my best option was to post on CL....not my most well-thought out plan, admittedly.


----------



## OpusX

I do understand why it came across as offensive. It was a poor attempt at humor and I really am sorry, both for offending you and for perpetuating that stereotype. Best of luck finding the guy you are looking for.


----------



## LSB

IamCori said:


> I drank a dew glasses of wine, and thought my best option was to post on CL....not my most well-thought out plan, admittedly.


Right
you should have come straight here and not wasted your time on CL
The people on those boards are nuttier than a bunch of squirrel turds. 
BTW don't expect a boater to drink wine with you unless Dew Wine means fortified
I can't wait to see this thread when I get back next week... I'm sure it'll only get better
Get Busy Buzzards! He's still out there waiting to be found.


----------



## IamCori

OpusX said:


> I do understand why it came across as offensive. It was a poor attempt at humor and I really am sorry, both for offending you and for perpetuating that stereotype. Best of luck finding the guy you are looking for.


Awww, your sweet. I was not that offended, but appreciate the apology.


----------



## RiverMamma

LSB said:


> BTW don't expect a boater to drink wine with you unless Dew Wine means fortified


see I told you my boater is weird... he drinks wine! (I'm the beer drinker...)


----------



## rivervibe

Ha! Whack-job.


----------



## co_bjread

With the amount of time it has been (Nearly 2 weeks), with no response from the Mystery Boatman, has anyone else started to wonder if perhaps he is already married, and his wife read this post :shock:. Hmm...

Hopefully he will be allowed back on the river one day, though he will probably have a black fro, have to give up his dog, start driving a Civic, and trade in his green boat for a pink one...but only after a couple dozen roses to appease the wife.

Good luck to you Mr. Mystery Boatman! 

Oh, and Cori, hopefully this is not the case (for you) but fortunately there are many more boaters in these waters...Good Luck!


----------



## Gorams

Oh I have started to wonder allright, and my spider sense has started to tingle:
-Perhaps our mystery boat man is married;
-Perhaps our mystery boat man is an out of towner who just happened by one day; or
-Perhaps maybe, just maybe, this is all a clever ruse by the mystery boat man to up his game. Perhaps HE posted the Craigs List ad looking for the dashing hero in the green boat. Perhaps HE copied some photos of an attractive young lass in a bikini from some other website just to keep us all going. Perhaps he is laughing at all of us right now!!

Now, let's all take off his mask and see who he really is. I will await his post where he says he would have gotten away with it all if it wasn't for us meddling kids.

P.S. And perhaps he simply doesn't subscribe to the buzz and I have been watching too much Scooby Doo with my kids.


----------



## H2UhOh

There's another likely reason, for which I added a 3rd stanza to the limerick set:

There once was a woman named Cori
Who saw a blond hunk on the shore-i.
She thought, "I must seek
Out this guy by the creek."
So she posted on MBuzz her story.

But there came an interesting twist
To this case of Connections Missed:
Other men sent replies
Claiming they were the guys;
They would take her to lunch if she wished.

Well, Adonis did hear of the hunt
As he saucily threw down a blunt.
But his mind soon jumped back
To the turns of his 'yak.
He would rather work on his next stunt.


----------



## IamCori

I didn't see a ring...if I had, I would have never posted on CL. That being said, he most certainly could be committed....however, the vibe I picked up from him was SINGLE. :wink:


----------



## JeremyH

IamCori said:


> I didn't see a ring...if I had, I would have never posted on CL. That being said, he most certainly could be committed....however, the vibe I picked up from him was SINGLE. :wink:


Cold water + wedding ring = lost ring. I suspect it was zipped up in a pocket, or safely at home when he's out paddling. Just sayin'.


----------



## IamCori

JeremyH said:


> Cold water + wedding ring = lost ring. I suspect it was zipped up in a pocket, or safely at home when he's out paddling. Just sayin'.


Certainly did not discount that thought. Just saying.


----------



## carvedog

Heeeyyyyyy! What happened to the bikini pic?

If only I was: smart, funny, still fit in my kayak ( green of course), had blond hair, could carry good conversation and wasn't happily married with two kids......


Well you get the idea. Good luck!


----------



## IamCori

carvedog said:


> Heeeyyyyyy! What happened to the bikini pic?
> 
> If only I was: smart, funny, still fit in my kayak ( green of course), had blond hair, could carry good conversation and wasn't happily married with two kids......
> 
> 
> Well you get the idea. Good luck!


 
It is still there. (?)

Thank you for the luck!


----------



## chrispy

I will dye my hair blond, buy a green boat and learn as much about the river as I can .... Is that the mesabi iron range, or utah?... Nice pics


----------



## yesimapirate

The Cisco Landing thread led me to believe that this thread needs new life. Tell us Cori, it's been almost 2 months. Has your mystery man been found yet?


----------



## mlbeck44

So glad I stumbled upon this thread. Hilarious and entertaining. Just what I needed!


----------

